# Best oil weight/manuf. for autoX



## Light on Fuel (Mar 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a brand of oil and weight/vicosity for autoX'ing? I have an '01 GTi GLX. I ask because I notice that whenever the oil gets hot (after several runs) I can hear the valves start to tap. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Light on Fuel (Mar 1, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## vwek (Mar 9, 2013)

5w40 and maybe a friction modifier with a high washout rate. ar9100 seems to be well liked.


----------



## Light on Fuel (Mar 1, 2011)

Great. Thank you. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Or just add a real oil cooler.


----------

